# Old camera from cameroon



## dz3 (Jul 20, 2021)

Hello everyone. The attached photo is  a studio image taken in Cameroon c 1980. I suspect the person is using one of the photographers cameras as a prop. Sadly i no longer have access to the negative to improve the quality. Any suggestions of possible  camera types most gratefully received. NB they got some equipment from France but also USSR and China.
many thanks 
davidz


----------



## Nikon photographer (Jul 20, 2021)

Yashica EE Rangefinder


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 20, 2021)

Yashica EE
					

Visit the post for more.




					seqvintagecameras.com


----------



## dz3 (Jul 21, 2021)

Great. That's it. Many thanks David


----------

